# Recruiting for DUST 514



## Guerillia Farmer (Aug 31, 2013)

I've been playing Dust 514 the free-to-play game found on the psn markte place for the PS3. The game is a FPS with a halo atmosphere (you play in space in these robotic suites), but the gameplay is more like Battle Field. You can call in multiple kinds of Dropships (helicopters), Tanks, and light assualt vehicles. After every match u get paid for playing with ISK the ingame currency. Everyone match is a "war" that you're contracted to fight and you get payed on completeing the contract. You also gain skill points that u can spend skilling up a big skill tree with multiple different areas to specialize in. theres vehicles, dropsuits and weapons are areas u can specialize into. then there are teh modules you apply to your dropsuit and vehicle which u have to skill into. 


I am looking for recruits, and have a good corp that is on our way being in the top 500s. We are in the 500s now on the leaderboards. Anyone insterested in playing can sign up through my link. Doing this will give you a headstart on all the other noobs.

You will receive a Recruit Assault Rifle and a 7-Day Active Skill Booster to help you kill and skill. And the more War Points you earn, the more Recruit gear you&#8217;ll unlock:


Earn 25,000 War Points to light enemies up with a Recruit Submachine Gun. 
Earn 100,000 War Points and get a Recruit Militia Dropsuit to wear into battle. 



Dont forget to join my corp Wu-Disciples and add me as a contact Wu-General.

look forward to playing with y'all.

Wu-General - Director of Wu-Disciples


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

Guerillia Farmer said:


> .....snip.....
> I am looking for recruits, and have a good corp that is on our way being in the top 500s. We are in the 500s now on the leaderboards. Anyone insterested in playing can sign up through my link. Doing this will give you a headstart on all the other noobs......snip.....


But you do not mention what you get out of your 'recruits'. So please explain to me how this is not spam? I'm a bit slow  thanks!


----------



## TheGoodGrower (Sep 4, 2013)

I started playing last night after reading your post. Pretty cool game, so far. I'll try to join your corporation if I can figure out how. Do I have to be a certain race or anything specific when setting up my character?


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> But you do not mention what you get out of your 'recruits'. So please explain to me how this is not spam? I'm a bit slow  thanks!


because your an old lady LOL sorry mom! this is for a video game its not spam `recruits`are just like people who work together to achieve things or obtain goals together int he game
sometimes called guilds , if you join under OPs name the game grants you with extra things to help you out because op told you abotu the game and you guys can play together ect ect


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

theres a difference between people playing games offline of riu than people who try to sell idiots on riu credit cards. im full well aware what spam is and isnt ive been doing this a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG time lol


----------



## thetester (Sep 4, 2013)

I downloaded it a while ago for free from PSN but I never tried it out. I'll give it a shot!


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 4, 2013)

thetester said:


> I downloaded it a while ago for free from PSN but I never tried it out. I'll give it a shot!


Where did you find it, im on PSStore right now and cant seem to locate it...


----------



## thetester (Sep 4, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Where did you find it, im on PSStore right now and cant seem to locate it...


I don't know if it is still up or if it was free with PSN+. Sorry, wish I could be more help.


----------



## TheGoodGrower (Sep 4, 2013)

its up for all ps3 owners, not just for + members. Go to the games section of playstation store, then ps3 games, then free to play games. You'll see it on the right. There's not a whole lot of games there. make sure you have about 2.4 gigs HD free.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 4, 2013)

TheGoodGrower said:


> its up for all ps3 owners, not just for + members. Go to the games section of playstation store, then ps3 games, then free to play games. You'll see it on the right. There's not a whole lot of games there. make sure you have about 2.4 gigs HD free.


+Rep for teaching an oldhead how to use his own console xD


----------



## TheGoodGrower (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks. Did you guys start playing this? What do you think? I kinda like it. Big maps and its not too fast paced.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Sep 10, 2013)

so did it ever integrate with eve? Is it a big chat room with a bunch of guys talking about fighting but then actually spending most of the time waiting for people and fitting your ships with all the fancy stuff you are afraid to lose?


----------



## Guerillia Farmer (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry for not answering your questions. 

I am not a spammer, and was wondering if anyone registered through my link. They will eventually intergrate with eve. CCP doesnt want the market flooded with eve generated isk, but u can organize alliances with eve corps.

The chats can either be on a chat channel that u join/make, in a squad or in your corp. Its free to download and free to play, but its a pay-to-win game.

Big maps you should hop into a vehicle


----------



## thetester (Sep 16, 2013)

I gave it a try over the weekend. I have to say, I do like it. I'm still learning all the features of the game and I'm really not sure how to go about joining a corporation.


----------



## Guerillia Farmer (Sep 20, 2013)

Guerillia Farmer said:


> I've been playing Dust 514 the free-to-play game found on the psn markte place for the PS3. The game is a FPS with a halo atmosphere (you play in space in these robotic suites), but the gameplay is more like Battle Field. You can call in multiple kinds of Dropships (helicopters), Tanks, and light assualt vehicles. After every match u get paid for playing with ISK the ingame currency. Everyone match is a "war" that you're contracted to fight and you get payed on completeing the contract. You also gain skill points that u can spend skilling up a big skill tree with multiple different areas to specialize in. theres vehicles, dropsuits and weapons are areas u can specialize into. then there are teh modules you apply to your dropsuit and vehicle which u have to skill into.
> 
> 
> I am looking for recruits, and have a good corp that is on our way being in the top 500s. We are in the 500s now on the leaderboards. Anyone insterested in playing can sign up through my link. Doing this will give you a headstart on all the other noobs.
> ...


I noticed I didn't add my link or an RIC admin removed it. so here is the link to get the goodies if you havnt made a character first.... you can do this with new characters on your account as well ---->https://dust514.com/recruit/JyOI2N/


thetester said:


> I gave it a try over the weekend. I have to say, I do like it. I'm still learning all the features of the game and I'm really not sure how to go about joining a corporation.


 --- you have to press start select corporation or my corporation what ever it is from the list. then from there u go into search corporation and just enter the name of the corp.. best thing to do to get a lot of points off the start is to use Nanohives/Drop Uplinks/Injectors/Repair Tool which you can obtain through the Nanocircuitry/Repair Tool/Drop Uplink skill. and focus on skilling up 2 weapons your primary and a sidearm. the best one is the Assault Rifle or Scrambler Rifle you want to get your weapon to Lv5 operations and lv 5 proficiency lvl 5 sharpshooter... I use the Laser Rifle and SMG


----------



## Theweeddemon (Sep 25, 2013)

Strange first post seeing as i came here to learn about growing weed! dont matter where i go i never seem to be to far away from Eve online or something Eo related 

From all the vids i have seen of 514 i wish i had a playstation as i would love to give i a go, plus the 100bil isk i have on my eve chars would come in handy.


----------



## thetester (Sep 25, 2013)

Is your corporation cool with casual members? I don't like feeling pressured to be on for stuff. I just like to play when I feel like playing.


----------

